# Acekard 2i running on Nintendo 3DS



## Costello (Feb 28, 2011)

I just received word from the Acekard Team that they have successfully been able to update their Acekard 2i flashcart to run on the Nintendo 3DS. However, they are not willing to release the update immediately, for the reasons below


			
				Acekard Team said:
			
		

> We won't release the patch until more testing is made. And we are also concerned Nintendo might block it so *maybe* we'll release it after the 3DS is released in US and Europe.
> 
> [tvwide]255-191[/tvwide]
> *Acekard 2i running on Nintendo 3DS*
> A short video showing the Acekard 2i running on the 3DS, submitted by the Acekard Team


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

LOOK GAIZ COSTELLO IS OVER 9000!


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 28, 2011)

*


			
				Acekard Team said:
			
		


			We won't release the patch until more testing is made. And we also concern Nintendo will block it so *maybe* we'll release it after 3DS sold in US and Europe.
		
Click to expand...

*
Exactly what I want to hear. That way I can still play DS games before I can buy more 3DS games.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Now I'm sure what the ds two is doing, waiting for U.S ones to come out .


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn I think it'll be block then when I get it in the summer...


----------



## yeop (Feb 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Now I'm sure what the ds two is doing, waiting for U.S ones to come out .



I hope it´s like that, I´d like to use my DSTWO when I buy my 3DS.


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2011)

if other teams can do it, I see no reason why the SC team couldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> if other teams can do it, I see no reason why the SC team couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8250-1-1.html

Posting #9

It's just a rumor. For now.


----------



## xakota (Feb 28, 2011)

Acekard sent me an email saying that they're sure other teams will be able to do it as well. SC2 will be fine.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda surprise that they would say other carts should work.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know. For now, it's just a rumor that CPU cards might have another problem. 

I'd be nice if Team Supercard would say something about their progress, then nobody would care about  any rumors.


----------



## Gh0sti (Feb 28, 2011)

good to hear that the ak2i works too bad mine is bricked tried updating the patch for new games config and while it was downloading it it stopped and froze then i turned off my dsi and tried going back into it and it is still frozen cant use the thing at all 

hopefully SC team will have an update to use it on the 3DS also i hope they found a way to use DSi mode wish they would be more informative of what they are doing with their products, they are just like apple and so secretive about everything


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Very smart camera angles on this vid. They hid the header info they're using, so Nintendo can't block it before it's even out.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i *on* running Nintendo 3DS



Small mistake


----------



## bjorno (Feb 28, 2011)

Huraay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hope they don't fix it when they get released in Europe.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Why don't flash cart teams use high-profile games for their header info?

What's Nintendo gonna do if AceKards look like Pokemon Black?
(Btw, does anyone know what happens if you play a legit copy of a game that Nintendo's already blocked like Danny Phantom Urban Jungle?)


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

It's another excuse for Nintendo to sue them.

So they don't use Nintendo's IP.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's another excuse for Nintendo to sue them.
> 
> So they don't use Nintendo's IP.


Fine then.

Load up my AK2i and see Sonic Rush or Phoenix Wright or something, idk.

If my theory is right (it probably isn't), Nintendo wouldn't be able to do much since blocking a flashcart using that header would involve blocking a high-profile game, which would end in nerdrage, more than anything else.


----------



## dark ajax (Feb 28, 2011)

Great, I'm glad I just got my acekard last week! looking forward to keep on using it for a long time when the 3DS comes in and to get one of course!
P.S. I really need a new DS, I've had mine for like 6 years, and I'm actually surprised it still works because i haven't been the most careful owner with it...


----------



## idulkoan (Feb 28, 2011)

When will the AK2i team add dsi mode into their flashcart? Once they do, im buying it straight away. ( I dont like the cylcods as much at acekart, because this has a much better menu)... I bet Nintendo will block all of these after a month. Those many cards running? Doesnt make sense. The only reasons why nintendo won't block these straight away is because ds mode may be worthless to them, or they are thinking that this will give them money, as more people will buy the 3ds because of these flashcarts


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

idulkoan said:
			
		

> When will the AK2i team add dsi mode into their flashcart? Once they do, im buying it straight away. ( I dont like the cylcods as much at acekart, because this has a much better menu)... I bet Nintendo will block all of these after a month. Those many cards running? Doesnt make sense. The only reasons why nintendo won't block these straight away is because ds mode may be worthless to them, or they are thinking that this will give them money, as more people will buy the 3ds because of these flashcarts


They're probably going to bypass DSi mode completely and put full focus on 3DS. They'll need to if Nintendo's claims are true(and I hope they are).


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may then encourage them to sue.


----------



## idulkoan (Feb 28, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> idulkoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok.. Yea mee tooo I hope the claims are true, so that we actually get some good games out there, not just those boring lil kid games that can be easily sold to 10 year olds....


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be damned if it gets released after the US release of the 3DS but before the Australian release and it gets blocked.

I hate it when people ignore Australians.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 28, 2011)

idulkoan said:
			
		

> When will the AK2i team add dsi mode into their flashcart? Once they do, im buying it straight away. ( I dont like the cylcods as much at acekart, because this has a much better menu)... I bet Nintendo will block all of these after a month. Those many cards running? Doesnt make sense. The only reasons why nintendo won't block these straight away is because ds mode may be worthless to them, or they are thinking that this will give them money, as more people will buy the 3ds because of these flashcarts


I doubt the AK2i hardware can handle a dual bootstrap like on iEvo. The flash memory is probably too small.
There is already not enough room for the new AAP mode (cluster size increased because of this) ...


----------



## RPG Hacker (Feb 28, 2011)

Greatness! Hope SuperCard DS TWO is soon to follow since I sold my Acekard 2i.


----------



## Etheboss (Feb 28, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> idulkoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, also, if NINTY successfully blocks the flashcard, then the bootstrap can still be updated, so the iEVO card works again.


----------



## dilav (Feb 28, 2011)

Omg Fake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has any other team got into DSi mode besides cyclo yet?


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 28, 2011)

It's for the best, that flashcard makers wait till the 3DS is released worldwide (and even a bit longer)


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Feb 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I'll be damned if it gets released after the US release of the 3DS but before the Australian release and it gets blocked.
> 
> I hate it when people ignore Australians.


Same.
Hoping that it won't be blocked or I will get angry.
I'd lol if my old 1.1 edge cart worked on the 3DS


----------



## redact (Feb 28, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I'll be damned if it gets released after the US release of the 3DS but before the Australian release and it gets blocked.
> 
> I hate it when people ignore Australians.


i highly doubt nintendo would be able to recall, update and re-ship all australian stock in the 4 days between NA and AUS launch dates...


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Again another card wich is working? Whats up with the DSTWO being blocked, and other, (r4 clone) good cards are running.

By the way, what was the game that was playing in the video, it looked sorta nice.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 28, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> By the way, what was the game that was playing in the video, it looked sorta nice.



It's Castlevania - Order of Ecclesia


----------



## Whisky1981 (Feb 28, 2011)

The guys at Nintendo are really clever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now that the new console is out and expensive they want people to buy it. And piracy is a great strategy to sell consoles in millions (PS2 for example). After the initial fuss will pass probably they will block all piracy with software updates but I am sure that with the 3DS console that comes with an SD card slot and the standard slot-1 card there will be many workarounds to play 3DS and DS backups, probably without even needing a flash cart (softmods and loaders).

So yes I will probaly buy the console, not now but around Xmas for sure. Hell I am 30 years old and I still get very excited when I hear Mario 3DS and Zelda 3DS....probaly there is something wrong with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 28, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Why don't flash cart teams use high-profile games for their header info?
> 
> What's Nintendo gonna do if AceKards look like Pokemon Black?
> (Btw, does anyone know *what happens if you play a legit copy of a game that Nintendo's already blocked like Danny Phantom Urban Jungle?*)


Exactly what I've always asked myself. 0.0 . . .


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i actually tried to email Supercard team like 2 days ago, i got a reply,

They didnt say anything about working on anything, this is what they said.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> thank you for your support.
> don't worry about supercard, it will continue be the best one in the future.



Thats all they said

They probably are working their asses off to get DSi mode and the card to work on the 3DS, but they probably are waitiing till the US one. which is kind of good.


----------



## signz (Feb 28, 2011)

Now that's great news. I'll get an AK2i just for that, when it's ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just love Acekard and AKAIO)


----------



## indask8 (Feb 28, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't completely block those games, they certainly only do higher checks (the DSi/3DS just ask some extra data from the cartridge for those games, since the cartridge have 100% of the data it works, but the flashcart which simulate only around 4MB of the game data fails to give those data.).

This is why the flashcarts maker change game icon almost at each firmware update, since they can't enhance the flashcart built in memory, if the game now ask for more data than the flashcart can contain, they just choose another game.


----------



## lightyear (Feb 28, 2011)

I think they are full of crap...I believe they got it running fine, but IMO, they are not releasing it because wood is an AK2 clone....they don't wanna see wood-enabled R4's running on 3ds before US launch by borrowing any of their code.  Bogarts!! lol


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 28, 2011)

maybe they just make a whole new cart for the 3ds?
just like they did when the dsi was released.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 28, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the 3DS is known to be lacking features such as the internet browser at the moment so they might force you to update to get these features. I don't want to miss out on them just because a flashcart team was careless with the release date of their fix.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 28, 2011)

THIS IS --


[youtube]17sEq7HX2QE[/youtube]

Fuck...a Droid X (or wait for the X2) or a 3DS..son of a bitch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at least I don't need to buy another damn flashcart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I can have my flashcart AND my 3DS games (IF I buy any)...then OMG what a Win.


----------



## santisix (Feb 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Fuck...a Droid X (or wait for the X2) or a 3DS..son of a bitch!!



Depends on your priorities... i'd say 3DS


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 28, 2011)

This is great news to hear.

I have an Acekard and a DSTWO and I hope both of them work on the 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I emailed the SC team two days ago, though, and have not gotten a response. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way, go Acekard team! I will be happy I can play DS roms still, means I don't have to carry my XL with me along with my 3DS, and I can save money for not having to buy a new flashcart for a bit.

Also, i am considering buying an iEvo just for the hell of it. Seems like TC is serious about supporting their cart this time around. Also, DSi Mode (I am sure it will be fully supported soon).

(what? I like to collect things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## doyama (Feb 28, 2011)

The fact that many flashcarts are able to run in DS mode on the 3DS indicates that any future firmware updates will be easily bypassed as well. Nintendo had a lot of time to address this issue. If they haven't fixed it for the 3DS, then I would say the hole is pretty much too big to plug up without obliterating backwards compatibility. They will probably concentrate on moving forward ensuring the DSi store and 3DS games are secure, rather than addressing the older DS games security which may simply be too broke to fix.


----------



## tajio (Feb 28, 2011)

Woot! Team Acekard!!!


----------



## mechagouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a rumour that makes no sense, if the 3DS blocked carts that pulled more current it would block Pokemon HG/SS for starters, and the current across the cart bus is probably quite variable even in regular DS carts.


----------



## doyama (Feb 28, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with using voltage, is that voltage can vary a lot just from environmental factors. Humidity, temperature, etc. You don't want to be in the business where because a customer put a 3DS in the trunk of their car it stops working. You'd have to use voltage in conjunction with other factors to reduce the amount of false positives you'd end up with.

Something that would make more sense is to detect timing issues on the cart. The DSi/3DS already do this as the timing is more tightly controlled and if the cart doesn't respond within a pretty narrow timeframe it will barf.


----------



## Nathan576 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so who cares. I wanna see 3ds games running damn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It is pretty cool though, I can sell my ds light if I get a 3ds at least.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nathan576 said:
			
		

> Ok so who cares. I wanna see 3ds games running damn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good point. I'm so gonna sell my DSi... Actually trade it in, since I get cash off the 3DS for it.


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't see the Acekard 2i logo on the cartridge. It just said Acekard i is that a new design?


----------



## HtheB (Feb 28, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> I didn't see the Acekard 2i logo on the cartridge. It just said Acekard i is that a new design?


 Lol, I would suggest you to buy some glasses....


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Feb 28, 2011)

Either way people are going to have to buy games for a bit regardless.


----------



## BenRK (Feb 28, 2011)

This is good news for me, seeing as I don't have a DS/Lite/i/iXL, but I have an Acekard 2i.


----------



## DxEggman (Feb 28, 2011)

now we'll never get good 3ds games thanks to all these working flashcards, am i right, fellas?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, so many teams finding ways around the security. 
This is great news for people like me who don't want to buy a whole new flashcart to play DS games on a new system.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 28, 2011)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> now we'll never get good 3ds games thanks to all these working flashcards, am i right, fellas?


I'll agree with you once a 3DS cart is released.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 28, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Why don't flash cart teams use high-profile games for their header info?
> 
> What's Nintendo gonna do if AceKards look like Pokemon Black?
> (Btw, does anyone know what happens if you play a legit copy of a game that Nintendo's already blocked like Danny Phantom Urban Jungle?)
> ...



The games aren't blocked. Just the hacked up versions of them used in the bootstraps on flash cards.

I read yesterday in one of the other flash card on 3DS threads that the way these bootstraps work is they have a complete ROM, but with the NitroFS file system (I realise the redundancy in that phrase, I put it there for clarification) modified to include an exploit i.e. the internal files of the ROM are exploited someway, so that the game will "boot", but get exploited and swap to the cards kernel before the actual game loads. And Nintendo just check the addresses at which these modifications have previously been done (e.g. Danny Phantom was one exploited game - they will now check the address at which the modified file was found before booting that game). 

That's why some cards still work; the bootstraps were too new and Nintendo didn't have a chance to add the addresses.


----------



## doyama (Feb 28, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's odd. I was under the impression that the carts do not have a copy of a complete ROM. They only have snippets of a commercial ROM on them. The DS carts had very small snippets, while the DSi carts had about 1MB worth for the header and graphics which is why you see whatever icon you do in the DS menu. Since most carts just parrot a sequence during the boot process I don't think its necessary to have the entire ROM in there. I could be incorrect but if so I'd love to see a technical analysis of it. I think a lot of the 'full ROM' stuff came about because of the incorrectly named 'whitelisting' that was supposedly done which isn't the case.

Also they need to use an older game that uses the older SHA1 checksums in their 'whitelist' rather than the RSA sig that is used for later games. So that requirement somewhat limits what you can use as the icon.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 28, 2011)

lightyear said:
			
		

> I think they are full of crap...I believe they got it running fine, but IMO, they are not releasing it because wood is an AK2 clone....they don't wanna see wood-enabled R4's running on 3ds before US launch by borrowing any of their code.  Bogarts!! lol


I don't think many R4s can even run on the DSi.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 28, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> That's odd. I was under the impression that the carts do not have a copy of a complete ROM. They only have snippets of a commercial ROM on them. The DS carts had very small snippets, while the DSi carts had about 1MB worth for the header and graphics which is why you see whatever icon you do in the DS menu. Since most carts just parrot a sequence during the boot process I don't think its necessary to have the entire ROM in there. I could be incorrect but if so I'd love to see a technical analysis of it. I think a lot of the 'full ROM' stuff came about because of the incorrectly named 'whitelisting' that was supposedly done which isn't the case.
> 
> Also they need to use an older game that uses the older SHA1 checksums in their 'whitelist' rather than the RSA sig that is used for later games. So that requirement somewhat limits what you can use as the icon.
> 
> ...



Not full ROM, but header and ARM7 and ARM9 binaries are all in there (about 1MB of an apparently 8MB game), along with a hacked "filesystem overlay" (not quite what I said before, but fairly similar I believe).


----------



## doyama (Feb 28, 2011)

The whitelist is for previous games. From some specific point they put in RSA sigs into the games instead so they don't need to be added to the whitelist. So you have a kind of pre-RSA sig games which are in the whitelist, and post where all games (DS/DSi) games use the RSA sig. So it's not a whitelist of 'everything' just of a subset of games (albeit a large one)

I was only taking exception to the full rom being on there, since it sort of perpetuates the incorrect notion of how the 'whitelist' really works. Especially in light of that horrible PCMag article that claimed they 'modified' the whitelist. Which has now lead people to say they just need to change the ROM used or other such nonsense.

Hopefully hackmii will do another analysis once the exploit is more widely released. Though I suspect it's merely a small variant on the existing exploit process.


----------



## CompC (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes! Just what I was waiting for.


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 1, 2011)

HtheB said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir are quite right. lol. The light bouncing offa the sticker kinda threw me off. I didn't see the number 2 in the background on it.


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, I hope the Supercard team gets wind of this! Hopefully within the week they will release their compatibility patch announcement so that their dedicated followers like me can have hope! Personally though, I hope that 3DS mode isn't cracked until perhaps September/October... that way we have a lot of good games out etc. and we can finally emulate it!!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 1, 2011)

Now the only thing I am waiting for is a 3DS flashcart


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 1, 2011)

YES. AWESOME.


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent news!  I wish they would have shown akAIO booting up instead, but official AK fw is good enough for now.


----------



## Arras (Mar 1, 2011)

So essentially they just used a different game that did not have the special checks yet? Doesn't that mean Ninty CAN special check all of those games, it's just a huge amount of work?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 1, 2011)

But, since the 3DS is region-locked, does it mean that only japanese games work in DS Mode? That seems to be the case in this video, but I'm just checking.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 1, 2011)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> But, since the 3DS is region-locked, does it mean that only japanese games work in DS Mode? That seems to be the case in this video, but I'm just checking.


DS isn't region locked.
Dsi and 3DS are.
Short answer: No.

They're going to put out an Acekard3 then?
They'll claim it's "buggy" and "needs new or bigger bootstrap".


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> They're going to put out an Acekard3 then?
> They'll claim it's "buggy" and "needs new or bigger bootstrap".


Considering the AK2.1 doesn't have the proper bootloader requirements to be used on a DSi so the 2i came out _and was then updated freely for 1.4 and 1.4.1_ if they did release an Acekard 3 it'd be because they needed to.  The Acekard team may be a flash cart team, but they're not like the many R4 clones that don't have an updateable bootloader at all and count on customers purchasing a new card each time.


----------



## lenselijer (Mar 1, 2011)

Alex Rider: Stormbreaker works fine on the 3ds, they havent changed a thing

proof here: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ2Njk5MTQw.html


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a question about the resolution.. will we be able to stretch the DS games to fit the 3DS display? Kind of like GBA SP with game boy games


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2011)

This could be a clever Ninty ploy to block all flashcarts with their may update- maybe they knew THIS would happen. But the wily AK team are waiting after may because they're clever :3


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2011)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> I have a question about the resolution.. will we be able to stretch the DS games to fit the 3DS display? Kind of like GBA SP with game boy games


Somewhat.  The top screen stretches, but maintains a 4:3 aspect ratio, meaning there's still black bars on the sides.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 1, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> So essentially they just used a different game that did not have the special checks yet? Doesn't that mean Ninty CAN special check all of those games, it's just a huge amount of work?


Pretty much. But I doubt it's a HUGE amount of work for Nintendo. They just dump the bootloader, reconstruct the ROM and look in the file system for edited or different files. Then they add the addresses of those files to the list of addresses to check. Probably takes a day or two max. 

And using a different game without checks is the exact same way flash card companies bypassed the 1.4.1 update.


----------



## JPhantom (Mar 1, 2011)

and the reason why nintendo can't check all the roms is the amount of space required to store the checksums right?  maybe they'll do that with the next 3ds revision


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 1, 2011)

As I said before...




Nintendo is just waiting and then when the update will come out they will take them down 1 by 1.


----------



## Sp1R1t (Mar 1, 2011)

Can acekard run 3ds roms or not?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> Can acekard run 3ds roms or not?


No.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 1, 2011)

JPhantom said:
			
		

> and the reason why nintendo can't check all the roms is the amount of space required to store the checksums right?  maybe they'll do that with the next 3ds revision


They DO check the header, ARM7 binary and ARM9 binary of every old DS game (pre-DSi). Newer games are checked in a different method (they are given a string, they have to encrypt it and return it, the DSi checks it, if it encrypts it correctly it lets it boot. Or else the string is encrypted and the cart has to decrypt it).

They just don't seem to check the file system for some reason. Don't really know why. They only check the file systems of games KNOWN to be exploited, and check for the specific exploits used. Don't understand why they couldn't do a checksum of some sort on the whole file system...


----------



## coolness (Mar 1, 2011)

lolz the Acekard team gets my respect on Facebook


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 1, 2011)

Sp1R1t said:
			
		

> Can acekard run 3ds roms or not?



**** me! are you unable to read?


----------



## doyama (Mar 2, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> JPhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not much point in checking the filesystem for a few reasons. First from a security standpoint you only care that signed code is run on your system. The non-executable assets aren't really worth checking in general. As long as you can verify the binary, the other stuff is fluff. 

Second, NAND memory isn't cheap. Every kb you're using to store some hash, is a kb you're not using to store actual useful data like your firmware and such. You really want to minimize the amount of this kind of static data as it's expensive to maintain and doesn't provide anything useful other than take up room. 

Third taking a hash of the entire filesystem is computationally expensive and might take awhile to run on an extremely large ROM. It might take an extra 10-20 seconds to boot something big which would be a pretty crappy thing.

Fourth every read done on the cart in theory decreases the lifetime on it. If you force the scan of the entire system on every boot it would decrease the lifespan of the cart. Maybe not by much but again you're incurring a loss for what is probably for questionable gains.

Finally, like any security expert will tell you, it's much much harder to cram in a security system after the fact. You're forced into unacceptable compromises because of silly things like 'user experience' and 'backwards compatibility' (Damn those users! Why do they complain about my 25 character passwords with upper/lower/numeric/special characters policy??!?!) . If you design the security from the beginning you can address these things without compromising the system. Otherwise you're asking a security engineer to fill gigantic holes in a dam without draining the dam, and you're only allowed to use bubblegum and spit to fill in the holes.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Sp1R1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a case of tl;dr.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 2, 2011)

Its kinda suspicious how Nintendo really strengthen the Anti-piracy protection of the 3DS compared to the DSi that blocked all the ds and dsl carts,maybe Nintendo has some dark plan giving them the last laugh [LOL]


----------



## SifJar (Mar 2, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your post, very informative. That all makes sense I guess, never really thought about it much.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

Time to get a new Acekard!


----------



## SifJar (Mar 6, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Time to get a new Acekard!


No. It isn't. This will be released as an update to the Acekard 2i.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he meant his old AK is broken.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 8, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got stuck with the crappy Acekard 2.1 at least a month before the DSi was announced.


----------



## haddad (Mar 8, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get the ak2i


----------



## Gilberd (Mar 8, 2011)

waiting for akaio i love it so much


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 9, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet!


----------



## RODIFIRE (Mar 9, 2011)

is there any card that can play DSi ware games?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

RODIFIRE said:
			
		

> is there any card that can play DSi ware games?


No.  No current way to play DSiware backups, at all.

End of story.


----------



## RODIFIRE (Mar 10, 2011)

so we will never can play DSi ware with cards?
is any flash card that have IR?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2011)

"Never" isn't the right word.  There's just no way right now, and nobody's claimed they're making a way.

And no flash cart has IR, since it's only used for like 5 games total.

If you want DSiware, buy it.
If you want to use a pokewalker or something, buy the game and just deal with having to carry another cart around.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 15, 2011)

here i was thinking it'd be months before they get flashcards working on the 3ds


----------



## eggsample (Mar 28, 2011)

Good move.
AK team proves that ak is updatable to 3ds

ps What obut 3ds games dumps?

Edit:

I bought 3 AK and they sent me 3DS compatibile. Dorasu game in 3DS 

It WORKS!!!

I bought 3 AK and they sent me 3DS compatibile. Dorasu game in 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It WORKS!!!


----------

